# Flushing B4 Harvest???



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 18, 2007)

I have two plants that will both be ready for harvest in the next week or two. This is my first succesful grow, and my question is: Should I continue to amend right up till the day of harvest, or should I flush her (them) a time or two in the week before harvest?
Amendments: 75mL Botanicare Pro Bloom Soil blend/35mL Blackstrap Molasses (unsulphered) per gallon of water. 
Watering Cycle: 1/2 gallon of amendment (per plant) x twice a week.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2007)

Just water a week before harvest, nothing else, it lets the plant rid itself of all chemicals.

Hippy


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 18, 2007)

Like HippyInEngland said just use water, no nutrients. Thats the point of a flush,to get rid of your salt build ups and to get rid of that chemical taste out of your buds. I myself flush for 2 weeks before harvest. I flush hard for the first week then the second week when it gets thirsty just give it some plain water to quench her thirst. So yes if I were you I would flush your plants, your just uping your chances for some even finer herb so why not.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 18, 2007)

Since you're using organic ferts no flush is needed.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah bbp is right if using all organics there is no major need to flush because there aint any chems that might make ya weed have a bad taste to it


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 18, 2007)

Am using Botanicare, so all Organic. Awesome. So, BBP, Can I actually INCREASE the week B4 harvest, or best not to push a good thing?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 18, 2007)

Flushing is a myth. In a double blind test, no one in the world would know the difference.

Flush is you want to. It won't make a bit of difference.

Try this; after flushing, drying and curing, tell someone that the weed that IS NOT flushed is actually the flushed weed. They'll swear on a stack of bibles that it's really better tasting.

Then have them smoke the flushed weed telling them that it's the weed that was NOT flushed. They'll tell you it's harsh as hell.

People think what they want to think. Facts have little to do with it.

Before twelve of you tell me you've tried it both ways, learn what a double blind test is. Then do it. You won't know which is which either.

I love this myth. It's like the everyready bunny. It just keeps going and going and going.....

If you tell me that flushing is really better, then I insist on a sworn statement from the easter bunny, backing you up. hehe


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 18, 2007)

> If you tell me that flushing is really better, then I insist on a sworn statement from the easter bunny, backing you up. hehe


Lol.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 19, 2007)

So there is no chemical, or harsh burn tatse to a non flushed plant?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 19, 2007)

Homemadegravity said:
			
		

> So there is no chemical, or harsh burn tatse to a non flushed plant?


 
I dont think so, its all in the cure.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 19, 2007)

Homemadegravity said:
			
		

> So there is no chemical, or harsh burn tatse to a non flushed plant?


 
Only in the mind of the person convinced that "flushing" actually does anything.

Try the experiment. Flush one container and not another in the same crop. Tell the person backwards. They'll swear the non-flushed weed is the smoothest weed they've ever tried. Then, the next time the same person comes over, switch them. He'll again swear it's the best.

It's all in the head.

Of course, if the weed is harsh or tastes chemical anyway, flushing isn't going to change that. It's the nature of the strain and it's cure. How it's grown matters as well. If it's starved or underwatered to the point that it almost dies, it can change the characteristics of it's smokability. Mostly, it's in the cure.


----------

